# talk about being pushed out!!!!



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

read this, how disgusting is this?

Lop Ear Rabbit and Double Storey Hutch For Sale (nearly new Witham Essex pets for sale adoption cats dogs birds


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Aww poor boy 

I do hope soemone can give him a lovely home, no doubt they will soon gte bored of the puppy and that will need a new home by the time its 12 months old.


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

That makes me so mad, why would you need to get rid of the bunny just because you have got a new puppy, what a cop out!! I hate people like this, they have obviously decided it is 'puppy month' and not 'rabbitmonth'!!!

What happens when they decide the same of the puppy!!!

Poor rabbit didn't ask to be bought a couple of months before the puppy did it!!!!!!!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

really tempted to email them something nasty


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

awww thats sad eh... 

he is a handsome rabbit as well xxx


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

That is so sad and he is just so beautiful! I hope he finds a forever home really soon!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I hate people like that, its how I got my Daisy. Daisy belonged to a little girl who had got bored of her and wanted a puppy so the parents brought her into the vets where I work asking us to send her to the RSPCA because they're getting a puppy and don't have time for her anymore. Daisy was already 4 years old and was unspayed, unvaccinated and not given exercise. I was the nurse dealing with her at the vets monitering the anaesthetic etc whilst we spayed her and just fell in love with her. Because I didn't want her to be sent of to charity I offered to take her home with me. After phoning her owner and asking if this would be ok rather than her being sent to charity he was fine with it. Now although it all sounds bad the dad was interested in Daisy and wanted me to keep him updated with her progress. I actually saw him the other day and he asked about her and for a picture to give his daughter.


----------



## Gobaith (Jun 6, 2009)

How cruel, with an attitude like that the poor bunny definitely deserves a better home!! Hope the littlun finds a home for liilfe very soon!
xxx


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

aww. such a cute bun. how could they throw him out. look at his little face. they must be heartless.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

ignore this lol it was meant for another thread

TBH im not convinced that his rate wouldnt be good. i was told that if baby gets to 2 weeks old where its eyes had opened and is moving around the survival rate is alot higher than if it hadnt been fed at all by mum.

im glad you gave it a chance, i do hope the littlen survives x


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

frags said:


> TBH im not convinced that his rate wouldnt be good. i was told that if baby gets to 2 weeks old where its eyes had opened and is moving around the survival rate is alot higher than if it hadnt been fed at all by mum.
> 
> im glad you gave it a chance, i do hope the littlen survives x


Fraggy Waggy.... I think you meant this for the other post!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

umber said:


> Fraggy Waggy.... I think you meant this for the other post!


ha ha ha ha i did what you did   im such a donut!!!!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

frags said:


> ha ha ha ha i did what you did   im such a donut!!!!


You calling me a donut???


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

umber said:


> You calling me a donut???


  yep


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

frags said:


> yep


You wanna step outside???


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

umber said:


> You wanna step outside???


have i pulled? :001_tt2:


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

frags said:


> have i pulled? :001_tt2:


Hahaha no way hosay lol... I was gonna offer you a donut outside a Krispy Kreme one too oh well Ill have to eat them all myself lol


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

umber said:


> Hahaha no way hosay lol... I was gonna offer you a donut outside a Krispy Kreme one too oh well Ill have to eat them all myself lol


nooo wait im coming out!!!!!!!!! dont eat them without me


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Surely they should have made sure they would beable to care for the puppy ontop of the rabbit. We never get another animal unless we know the rest will still beable to get the same amount of attention and care. Hope the same thing doesn't end up happening to their poor puppy  I'd love to have the rabbit he's gorgeous. Hope he finds a really good home.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

CheekoAndCo said:


> Surely they should have made sure they would beable to care for the puppy ontop of the rabbit. We never get another animal unless we know the rest will still beable to get the same amount of attention and care. Hope the same thing doesn't end up happening to their poor puppy  I'd love to have the rabbit he's gorgeous. Hope he finds a really good home.


Exactly its so true...a few pple on here know how much Ive been wanting another bunny but I have not gone ahead with it mainly because I need to make sure I Can keep up with it along with my 2 existing buns! If only people thought before jumping into things!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

frags said:


> nooo wait im coming out!!!!!!!!! dont eat them without me


Too late Burpppp!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

mmmm Krispy Kreme


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Poor lil bun, hope it will find a loving home!! he gorgeous!!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

umber your not fair *cries*

emz, step away from the krispy kreme!!!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

frags said:


> umber your not fair *cries*
> 
> emz, step away from the krispy kreme!!!


What Krispy Kreme I ate it! lol

Fraggy when we evetually ever do meet up I shall try my best to bring you a KK!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

umber said:


> What Krispy Kreme I ate it! lol
> 
> Fraggy when we evetually ever do meet up I shall try my best to bring you a KK!


i will make you laugh now, i dont even like KK :001_tt2: danielle bought a box of them once and i couldnt eat any of them.
il have home cooked scones and cream


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

frags said:


> i will make you laugh now, i dont even like KK :001_tt2: danielle bought a box of them once and i couldnt eat any of them.
> il have home cooked scones and cream


lol your mad how can you not like them???? Oh yeah I didnt really have any today I was just dreaming but yes scones I can do for you!


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Poor little guy. He looks so sweet. In saying that, I got Wuzzle from gumtree. His owner had Wuzzle 18 months. She also had two dogs. One of the dogs - a 8 year old - was in an accident and lost his leg. So Wuzzle's owner really didn't have the time to dedicate to the two dogs and Wuzzle. The wee dog keeps falling over. Apparently it is harder for an older dog to adjust to three legs. The girl had to take the one dog out on its own and then the 3 legged one on it's own. She was devastated giving up Wuzzle. She works full time and didn't feel that Wuzzle was having a good enough life. I have told her that if she wants him back - she can. I saw how upset she was with leaving him off. I know it would break my heart to give up a treasured pet.
I hope that sweet looking rabbits finds a lovely home.


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

My pet hates are peole rehoming one pet to make way for a new one or people rehoming due to a new baby coming.
Why oh why do people think that animals are items they can pass from pillar to post.Do they not realise that they have feelings and also bond to their owners.
Grr I do get mad sometimes.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

If its as it seems then it is a really sad story. 
I as much as possible try and see the best in people therefore I am wondering if the puppy is aggressive towards the rabbit or something like that? Looking at the hutch they had for him, they looked after him well, and he looks fit and healthy, he has had his jabs/wormed, it doesnt look like they have got bored and left him to just sit there. Judging by the price it is to make sure that people really want him rather than having him because he is free, and I dont think they are selling him for the money - that hutch had to have cost £150 - if they did they would ask more.

I'm not sure why I should try and see it in a better way, that they are ok people!
It could just be that they are heartless, but then maybe just maybe there could be a good reason for it. I've seen worse!

*Heidi*


----------



## spiffy (Jun 30, 2009)

Gumtree and Craigslist are full of ads like this one. Too many people are irresponsible pet owners. Who knows what'll happen to the puppy once they get a hold of the "next big thing" pet.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Oh yeh Frags, rabbits are just disposable toys to most people it seems, these people just dont 'think' they're selfish and mindless and its the animals that suffer everytime. 

Im afraid im having to restrain posting on plenty of threads on here even at the moment to do with different issues, its so so frustrating, I really do give up.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh my god :cursing:

grey and white fluffy rabbit free to good home stoke Stoke free stuff


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> Oh my god :cursing:
> 
> grey and white fluffy rabbit free to good home stoke Stoke free stuff


is it just me or is that littl ebun about to be picked up from its ears in one of the pics?


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

umber said:


> is it just me or is that littl ebun about to be picked up from its ears in one of the pics?


that's what I'm oh my god-ing at :cursing::cursing::cursing::cursing:


----------

